# Geordie Eye test



## Northerner




----------



## shirl

Oooooo  your gonna be in trouble when Steff sees this 

Shirl


----------



## Steff

ROFL  no its ok Shir i like


----------



## HOBIE

Good stuff Northy !   I was born in Newcastle !


----------



## Steff

HOBIE said:


> I was born in Newcastle !



Snap! ! ! ! ! .......


----------



## RWJ

*Eye test*

Brill, gotta steal this! Thanks


----------



## Casper

Steff said:


> Snap! ! ! ! ! .......



Double snap!!  So was I.
Like the humour!


----------



## HOBIE

Thats 3 of us who can do the wye i man test !!


----------

